# RTR Traxxas E-Maxx and a few goodies....



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guys,

Getting rid of this E-Maxx that just hangs around the house doing nothing. I bought it to play and bash around the house with, but the truck has not moved probably since the end of last Summer. So I've decided to get it into the hands of someone who would use it.

There is nothing wrong with the truck - everything works and drives just fine. I never did any heavy bashing with it and mainly ran it around the backyard after we mowed the grass. The battery connectors were changed to Deans Plugs and the wheel nuts are Trinity Blue locking wheel nuts. Aside from that, the truck is stock. Comes with the red Ford Traxxas E-Maxx body, the TQ3 controller (antenna is perfect - actually brand new as I replaced it when I got it from its previous owner), and a Traxxas E-Maxx sticker sheet.

All of this for $250, plus shipping (if necessary).

I also have a Proline Hummer H2 body for this E-Maxx. It's used and been bashed a few times, but nothing damaged, nothing broken - in fact, just a bunch of surface scratches - paint is still in good condition. I'm looking for $25, plus shipping by itself or if you buy it with the E-Maxx, I'll include it for an additional $15.

And finally, I have a set of DuraTrax Warhead wheels and tires that work great on the Traxxas E-Maxx. The hexes are a perfect match and definitely make this truck look awesome when the Hummer H2 body is installed with it. I'm looking for $40, plus shipping by themselves or if you buy it with the E-Maxx, I'll include them for and additional $20.

I accept PayPal (non credit card, no eChecks, confirmed addresses - please add 3%+$.30 for fees) and USPS Money Orders only. I will ship via USPS, FedEx or UPS - buyers choice. E-mail me for pics or if you have any other questions - [email protected].

Thanks for the consideration!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I am not looking for any trades, as this R/C has sat for nearly a year without use and I definitely do not need another one to just sit around doing nothing. Only thing I may consider tradng for is 1/32 slot cars and gear, as this is about the only hobby I have time for now a days. 

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Here are pics of all of the above:

http://www.putfile.com/pd2/images/129470

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

paul YGPM


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> paul YGPM


I replied to ya.....

PD2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

replied back


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> replied back


OK - back at you.

PD2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

tag!! your it!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I will entertain REASONABLE offers - just shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and we can talk.

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

New price:

For just the truck, $180, plus shipping and PayPal fees OR $210 shipped (my choice of shipping - USPS, UPS, FedEx) with PayPal fees included.

Remember, I only ship to the 48 US States, PayPal cannot be credit card, eCheck, or from an unconfirmed address - PayPal fees are 3%+$.30 of the total.

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, wish this would have been gone before my birthday, but.........

For the truck RTR, extra wheels and tires, and the Hummer body, I'll do:

*All of this for $225 shipped (shipping method my choice of USPS, UPS, or FedEx) and I'll include the PayPal fees OR $200, plus shipping and PayPal fees! *

This package is worth well over that amount and would be great deal for anyone looking for a great RTR monster truck!

Send me an e-mail at [email protected] if you are interested!

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, last price reduction before it all goes off to e-Bay...........

For the truck RTR, extra wheels and tires, and the Hummer body, I'll do:

*All of this for $205 shipped (shipping method my choice of USPS, UPS, or FedEx) and I'll include the PayPal fees OR $180, plus shipping and PayPal fees! *

This package is worth well over that amount and would be great deal for anyone looking for a great RTR monster truck!

Send me an e-mail at [email protected] if you are interested!

Thanks for looking!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sold, Pending Payment!*

I think this is finally sold - just waiting on the guys payment.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*All Sold!!!*

All is sold!

Gary, feel free to delete this post!

Thanks!
PD2


----------

